# The table.



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello guys.
I want to make it a table.
Table sliding.
Any council.
the mechanism without metal.
Спасибо.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Russian joiner said:


> Hello guys.
> I want to make it a table.
> Table sliding.
> Any council.
> ...


I think that looks great. Different style to what we normally see here, but I really like it. Think the copper looks good also, even although you want to do it without. Could be done with spray, or more difficult with metal spinning.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

----


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

_____


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work so far. Will there be a single leaf insert or two?









 







.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Nice work so far. Will there be a single leaf insert or two?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one insert.
Length of 2 foots. (standard seat)
In the moved apart condition on 10 persons.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

----


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Cabinetman, you one believe in me.:laughing:
I do this table at own risk.:smile:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

------


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I like the table top and the mechanicals of the slide out. But no offense them legs creep me out.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

You do very nice work R.J.

Mission accomplished!


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Dominick said:


> I like the table top and the mechanicals of the slide out. But no offense them legs creep me out.


-Perhaps a nod to historic Russian architecture?











I think they are quite impressive.


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

autre said:


> -Perhaps a nod to historic Russian architecture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is the Italian design.:smile:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Russian joiner said:


> It is the Italian design.:smile:


Goes to show you that I'm a bad example of an Italian. Lol.


----------



## ccrow (Jan 14, 2010)

Very well done.. Impressive!


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice work. I had a customer that wanted me to build him a table that was 9' long and 4' wide out of 5/4 maple with no leaf, just one solid piece.


----------



## Mississippi (Mar 23, 2012)

The table looks great, nice work. I like those sawhorses too, how sturdy are they?


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Mississippi said:


> The table looks great, nice work. I like those sawhorses too, how sturdy are they?







My weight of 95 kg. (the 209 pound) I rose on it. :yes:


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

Quite nice.
Why not stain the extenders to match the apron, or add aprons to the filler-board, for a finished look in extended-mode?


----------

